# What's your favorite thing to eat for breakfast?



## Mad MOAI (Aug 25, 2008)

I live in the U.S., so I personally like waffles. I also like their name. They're just a cool thing to eat for breakfast.

The question is, what's *yours?*


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 25, 2008)

well I usually eat a healthy serving of maple syrup and snow, followed by raw moose meat.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 25, 2008)

I usually am very particular, eating either Cinnamon Life cereal with Silk Soymilk and a cup of coffee (probably with Silk soymilk in it if I don't feel like having it black.) or two pieces of whole grain toast with chunky Adams' peanut butter and honey, also with a cup of coffee that may or may not contain a little bit of soymilk. On weekends and when I feel like something different, I like eggs. Scrambled, fried, on toast, whatever I feel like. On Sundays, my mom doesn't have work and I usually sleep longer than she does, and she often makes French toast. It is delicious, but it takes ages for me to digest and I don't like that. It's not good feeling full for half the freakin' day. D:

Bacon's alright sometimes...

And honestly, I'm actually not very fond of pancakes or waffles. I don't like scones either. I don't like really doughy stuff. D:


----------



## Silversnow (Aug 25, 2008)

Carrots.

...what?


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok. I like pasta with butter on it for breakfast! There. I said it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 25, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 25, 2008)

I usually don't eat breakfast but if I do i like cinnamon sugar toast or bacon. :D


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Ice cream sandwiches.

But, that's more like a midnight snack, because I eat it at around 3 A.M.

If I don't wake up, then I don't eat breakfast.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 25, 2008)

You mean the only thing I eat for breakfast. CEREAL!!!!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 25, 2008)

Toast with raspberry jam(and sometimes cheese) or cereal.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 25, 2008)

Normally Weetabix.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I'm an American, so I like to have three pancakes, a bowl of cereal, two strips of bacon and some toast, a glass of milk and a glass of orange juice but I also ate just bread.

No, really, if I have anything at all for breakfast, it'll be like a cup of coffee or tea or hot chocolate, or maybe a piece of fruit. I generally don't like breakfast foods - they're either too greasy or too sugary for in the morning. Bacon's okay.


----------



## Maron (Aug 25, 2008)

Cereals or bread, and a glass of milk...


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmm, usually I don't have breakfast, but if anything, I'd prefer to eat some cereal with a glass of juice or something.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 25, 2008)

Full English breakfast with the exception of the eggs. And mushrooms. Instead I have these potato things and an extra sausage or two.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 26, 2008)

During the school year, I usually have something simple, like toast or cereal, and summer, to make life easy, I usually don't eat anything for breakfast.

But if I had my choice, I'd always have a breakfast of toast, sausage, eggs, bacon, and home fries.

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 26, 2008)

I usually don't eat breakfast, but if I do, Cherry Poptarts are love.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 26, 2008)

Usually just cereal (Honey nut cheerios). I like waffles or pancakes sometimes though ^^

Though recently I haven't been eating brekky at all


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 26, 2008)

6 strips of peoplebacon (thats made of people) with fried bald eagle and a glass of dragons blood! :D
but usually cereal or cold pizza and coffee WAFFLES ROCK!


----------



## Evolutionary (Aug 26, 2008)

Maple surup and Pancakes!!!!! They are just yummy. But toast with butter and cheese is my second favorite breakfast. So yum!!! 

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## zuea (Aug 26, 2008)

cereal or nothing


----------



## @lex (Aug 26, 2008)

I prefer Kellog's Corn Flakes (those are the only edible corn flakes, believe me) with milk or sour milk. Occasionally I have muesli. Sometimes, I even have sandwich or even toast with that. If I'm lucky, I even get juice, but we rarely have that :/

And I _always_ eat my breakfast ^^


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 26, 2008)

Anything. I love breakfast and I'll happily eat any kind of breakfast food for any meal of the day. When I'm not at school/working I tend to sleep through breakfast, but have it instead of lunch.

Favourites include any kind of cereal, fruit, yoghurt and honey, any kind of egg, fried mushrooms, porridge, toast, waffles or pancakes.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 27, 2008)

I never eat breakfast. Food seems so unappetising in the morning. I eat breakfast food at around midnight though.


----------



## Lucariking (Aug 27, 2008)

During the school year, I have cereal, a waffle, or a Poptart.

Other than that I have toast with strawberry jam or just cereal.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 27, 2008)

Full English breakfast, of Bacon, Egg, Mushroom, Hash Browns...
But most days, just cereal.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 27, 2008)

Bacon. <3


----------



## PK (Aug 27, 2008)

Cereal (waffle crisp if at all possible) with turkey bacon, cooked in a microwave.

Waffles with maple syrup and peanut butter with a glass of milk is <3 also. :D


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 27, 2008)

Do I look like I have time for breakfast?? D: I do my homework in the morning, I don't eat.


----------



## Flora (Aug 27, 2008)

I had to put this song here.

Bacon.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 27, 2008)

I usually don't eat breakfast, when I do, turkey bacon. :x


----------



## Renteura (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooh, and mushrooms are good too. :3


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 31, 2008)

Leftover Chinese food. Or ceral and yogurt. I'm not a big fan of most breakfast foods early in the morning. I will, however, be willing to have choclate chip pancakes during English class.


----------

